# Why is the G35 being badged as the skyline in Japan???????????????



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

I was just lookinh on nissans sites and the Japan site has all kinds of stuff fot our G35 but in all the pics it has Skyline emblems on it. That almost makes me sick. Dont get me wrong I love the new 350z/G35 as much as the next nissan lover but calling the G35 a skyline is JUST PLAIN WRONG! I cant even begin to give you the reasons. Its like ur about to have sex with a fine a$$ girl and you pull down her panties and she has a d**k! PLZ tell me WHY!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Its Nissans move to "Americanize" the skyline. They officially dicontinued the production of the original skylines so I dont suppose there will be anymore porduction models with the name skyline...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

so what about the R35 concept from 2000. That was such a beautiful car. I think it would be such a shame to let that desing go to waste....


----------



## 94blackSER (Jan 9, 2003)

Well it's not a R35 anymore because it doesn't utilize the RB26DETT. I now uses the VQ35DE so i think it will be called the V35. I agree with you 100% Nissan has dropped the ball on their new shit. They had phucked up their whole car line when they disappointed the world with the " new" SE-R Spec-V. It should have used the SR20DET engine instead of the QR25 garbage. Anyhow thats when it all started and now they are only taking that knife that they have implanted into their own hearts and twisting it with a new Skyline. The R-32 is waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy better than the new Skyline! There was no room for improvement from the R-34 V-Spec but some assmunch from Nissan apparently thought so!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

I agree mostly...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Wow, another teenager who only knows about Skylines from GranTurismo and thinks he knows all about them.

Free Clue:

Skyline was originally a sedan that was NA
Later the GTR emerged to give Nissan a GT car
Then a coupe was introduced
For about two decades, the GTR moniker wasn't used eventhough Skylines were made without interruption
It was with the R32 that the GTR name came back
R32 Skylines exist that are not GTRs - GTE, GTS-t, GTS-4 immediately come to mind
R33 and R34 continue Skyline name with many variants

So, please stop the juvenile BS about how if its not GTR its not a real Skyline kiddy crap. You don't know what you are talking about and instead of having a healthy attitude and a willingness to learn, you talk crap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

hey scourge....I knew all that....you should have asked me before you spent all that time typing...

What I mean though, is the lack of GTR model as of now, and the NON-Skyline styling. Its just a little disapointing. 








I love how people on forums HAVE to try and prove people wrong. 
It makes me laugh. Lets just talk without demeaning people.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

i agree with him also scourge. He has several good points. maybe they are emotional points but who can blame him? what, your not going to miss the skyline? even if it didn't come to our shores we still have that love. the fact that Nissan threw the skyline name on that G35 doesn't make it a skyline it makes it weak nissan needs to get strong not weak... Period. 95blackSE-R continues with your point. the SE-R is weak. that should have been a platform that was aimed at the import tuner market and IMO they changed many things for the worse. given a choice I'd take the B14 SE-R ANYDAY. and I guess thats my point really that nissan continues with digression. what exactly are they trying to do? beat honda in the race to see who can take a great car company and phuk it to death? I've petitioned nissan I've done what I thought was right but I bet by the time I can afford a nice nice nissan they won't be making anything I would want. why is it so hard for them to bring a sylvia or lil turbo 4 banger over here? couldn't hurt more than the CEO political BS thats tearing the company apart now. and yes... I know nissan has been profiting for the first time in a while...unfortunately at the cost of there products.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

right on my brotha....


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Kids. The G35 is just as much a Skyline as any previous models. I'm not ejoying proving you guys wrong, I'm just telling you that you are spouting off childish emotional BS. Sure, its kinda sad that Nissan isn't making the GTR right off the bat and I think its a mistake to separate the Skyline name from the GTR. But, to make statements like "its embarrasing" or "come on" are a bit immature. 

Top Secret, and some other shop whose name escapes me now, have made 500hp+ out of a 350Z engine - the same engine in the G35. I've been in 500hp+ cars and I can tell you that once that is done to the G35 Skyline, it'll be fast enough.

The Skyline is just a car that has reached mythic status in the US simply because it was never imported by Nissan and the only way to get one is to go through MotoRex and pay their prices. This often causes people in the US, who have NO real world experience with a Skyline - much less a GTR - to talk endlessly about something they know nothing about. The G35/Skyline is selling rather well, has been greatly accepted by the general public, has respectible performance, and serves as a great platform for modifications.

Sure, I'll take my R32 GTS-4 over the current Skyline, but thats because mine is AWD and I prefer the R32 styling. Some may not like the new Skyline/G35, but Nissan calls it a Skyline. And since Nissan calls the new car a Skyline - its a Skyline.

I do hope you people get to experience a JDM Skyline one day and maybe even buy one. My dream Skyline to own is a Hakosuka.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

performance aside, I prefer the styling of the prevoius skylines. I like the sharp angle wide fenders on the GTR. But most importantly Iove the taillights. ( Oo oO ) or ( oo oo ). I really want some of the Skyline styling Q's back.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

exitspeed said:


> *performance aside, I prefer the styling of the prevoius skylines. *


Oooooo, no arguement there! R32 all the way baby!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

its fact. not BS...

there are many skylines in the US. it's not like we never seen one or something. the GTR trim level has nothing to do with it. its the fact that they took a G35 and badged it as a skyline which IMO is inferior to the R34. If they were smart they would improve on the old skyline or stop making them till they are ready to improve on the platform. IMO the car is inferior in EVERY aspect, even looks. and as I'm sure you know... 500HP is nothing when they can push about 1500 through the RB26. I know they haven't had the same amount of time to develop and test the 350Z/G35 engine but still.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

G35 having potential is not like that of "being potential", performance wise...the previous Sky's achived this and I dont belive the G35 has or will~


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Whatever. You guys know more than Nissan. And I thought Star Wars fanboys were bad.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey scourge- I value your opinion and would like to see a friendly retort more detailed than some starwars BS chew like I'm some PC loser picking my phucked up acne face. 

I like the G35/350. I do!....... But it's no R34. Thats all I'm sayin, you don't agree?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Its not because it represents a next generation just like the R32 was a departure from the R31 or the R30. The V35 Skyline is a competent performer and can be modded to perform as well as an R34 - not an R34 GTR, but an R34 nonetheless. Its looks are strikingly different than the R32-R33-R34 but these three are not the only Skylines in existence nor do they/should they define the marque.

I only kinda like it but its nowhere near as attractive as a Hakosuka or the modern Big3. But, its just silly to say its not a Skyline. It is a Skyline just not a GTR Skyline. That comes later. Saying the new car is an insult to the marque is childish and akin to saying a Mustang is an embarassment if its not a Mustang GT or a Corvette isn't a Corvette unless its a ZR1 or Z06. Different cars have different trim levels.

But to answer your question, no the V35 Skyline isn't an R34. It can make its own name in the automotive world and I prefer to give Nissan some time to see what they can do with it. With NISMO and TOP SECRET making Fairlady Zs pumping out over 500hp, it kinda makes one wonder what they will do to the Skyline and why the need to make a completely different GTR.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Hey Scourge. Do YOU honestly believe that with a TT or Turbo the new "V35" can produce upwards 1000hp? I just want your honest opion. Dont forget, that engine has been in the Maxima for years now, so dont say they havent had time to get those type of gains.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

In my opinion, ANY car could produce 1000hp...just that you have to factor in the imense amounts of money spent getting there...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

lol @ maxima engine producing 1000hp. dude you need to relize that you have to manufacture an engine for the specific ability to atain that kind of hp (which the rb engine is...just maybe not 1khp). unless you re-fabricate just about every single variable (which is how you get 1000hp out of a skyline). what classifies it as the VQ engine? the block, the head, the components? i mean like the one dude said, you can pretty much take any engine and produce 1khp. however its not really the same engine, is it. look at the 280zx. the crank is so well made that most are in perfect balance even with 250rwhp and 150k miles. now put 10kmiles on with 600rwhp see if it stands up lol. i mean honestly. i understand the point you were trying to make. but maybe you should give some parameters. im sure like the other guy said with enough money you could do just about anything to a car. So if I may be so bold I think that both of you are wrong. Anyway keep cool, later


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

i will agree with one point the dude who started the thread was trying to make. the fact its a lot easier and cheaper to get significant hp gains out of a rb25det then out of a VQ series engine thats non turbo out of production.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

dont get me wrong i would love to see the skyline stay on the old platform looking like this









but maybe nissan wants to change and try something different and use a tt verion of the g35. i believe greddy has a TT kit coming out for the 350z's. And i dont mind the look of the top sercet skyline










now to comment of all the childish comments...... comparing people who really like the old skyline and wish to see a different version of the rb26dett to Star War fans i think i more childish then anything. You would think people would think twice before assuming that a video game taught us everything we need to know about the skyline. Just because we are younger than you doesnt mean that we dont always know what we are talking about


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

but if you know so much why did you just refer the skyline as having an "rb26dett" do you not realize that engine only comes in one model skyline? or how about the fact that scourge was making the star wars analogy for the sole purpose to show your pompous attitudes. funny thing is by more then one of you saying "::scoff:: your comparing us to nerdy star wars fan's?!" your attitude just proved his point. you guys pretend to know whats best for nissan and be all knowing. yet don't even grasp the fact that the rb26dett came in one skyline model. or that there is no such thing as an R35... its V35. so the point he made was valid and you ppl proved him right. Lol anyway keep cool, later.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

I didnt prove him right. Everything that he said to prove a point, I already knew. Which is fine thats what discussion forums are for. This was just my opion. Like scourge has opion and everyone else has an opion. 

Now I'm pretty much over the fact about the engine, but I'm still hung up on the looks. Why would they make the skyline the same body as the fairlady in the same country. I know we have the 350 and the G35 but there a nissan and a infinity not both nissans.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i think all you older enthusiasts need to get your heads out of the clouds and stop bashing the younger guys. just because someone seems like they are younger does not have any contingency on how much they actually know. just because one of these guys says something that may not be completely correct doesn't mean that he 'knows nothing'. i think everyone just needs to be a little more methodical and understanding when they right their responses.

as for the Skyline... Nissan shouldve stuck with the R35 concept design. it is an agressive-looking car with similar body-styling to the previous skyline. as for the JDM G35... this car is not really a skyline. just because it has a similar chassis and Nissan badged the car a Skyline in Japan does not mean that it really is a skyline. The JDM G35 (and the american one for that matter) has a completely different engine and completely different body-styling and therefore it is a completely different car...

hopefully i will be able to get my greedy little hands on one of the older (real) skylines in the not-so-distant future....


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

thenissangod said:


> *but if you know so much why did you just refer the skyline as having an "rb26dett" do you not realize that engine only comes in one model skyline? *


only one car or one model ? ......GTR

i know that there is also a RB25det which u can find in some 240's which came out of the skyline also. The point i was trying to make was take the RB series engine and put that in the g35 concept car....sorry for any confusion


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> *ias for the JDM G35... this car is not really a skyline. just because it has a similar chassis and Nissan badged the car a Skyline in Japan does not mean that it really is a skyline. The JDM G35 (and the american one for that matter) has a completely different engine and completely different body-styling and therefore it is a completely different car...*


We bash - to use your term - because of stupid comments like this. You don't like the car? Thats fine, you're not Nissan. However, Nissan has badged the G35 a Skyline and that is what it is. Go to your DMV or insurance company and tell them the car really isn't a G35/Skyline. See how far you get. 

Had you any knowledge about Skylines, you would know that there have been more than three models since its inception. Each model has still been a Skyline no matter how much/how little it deviated from the previous generation. 

Its your right not to like it, but please don't post stupid tripe like the above. Its simply not true and had you known anything about the Skyline history, you would not have posted it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

For the rest of this thread I'm goning to ignore Scourge. He seems to feel that he MUST tell people that they know nothing and he knows all. With that being said.

Has anyone heard of when Nissan will be releasing a GTR model? Do you guys think it'll make it stateside? You know if the G35 had the taillights from the concept car it would look pretty cool. Any PS experts in here?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

see the whole problem is that each of us aren't giving each other credit for our knowledge. everyone is trying to teach each other a lesson, and I really don't think anyone here is in the mood for an "education" in something they feel they know about already (wether they do or don't) like I said in my first post, there is some emotional attachment to the skyline and if you go back to what this thread was truly about I believe it's ok to get emotional about it like mchnhd said in his last post... that wasn't meant literally when he said its not a skyline. he meant its not a skyline to him, in his heart it is not holding true to what the skyline represents. don't forget the skyline is the spokesmodel for the whole company. thats what its all about and they don't need to be cuttin corners and selling a 350Z and a skyline that look very similar and actually are very similar. I know plenty about the history of that car and I completely understand where scourge is coming from with the whole GT-R and trim level comments, and the way that the appearance of the car has changed. thats fine. but still, I do feel that our comments on the new skyline not being as amazing as we would have liked or it not following in the tradition of the R34 and becoming an R35 does have some validity. the first skyline was made for a prince i believe.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

and by the way nissangod... i think at 362 posts on a nissan enthusiasts board that ccroaddog probably knows the RB26 only go's in the GT-R models. thats pretty much common knowledge. and if you read his post again he isn't stating anything untrue. he just states that he'd like to see another version of the RB26 be produced, kinda like we wanted to see another version of the SR20DET produced.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

thank you blueboost...... by the way why did u stop bidding on the cystal clear headlights?????


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

exitspeed said:


> *For the rest of this thread I'm goning to ignore Scourge.*


You certainly have no problem ignoring reality either. I know you're just a kid and I'd rather not have to treat you like one, but as long as you keep insisting on perpetuating a "childish fan-boy" like attitude in spite of the facts, I'm going to have.

Nissan boards should be a place to gain knowledge. If you aren't open to learning new things, you're wasting your time here...and life in general. When someone points out that you are wrong about something, you can eitehr adjust your views to fit reality or further entrench your delusions and refuse to accept and adjust to reality. If your ego is so fragile that it cannot stand changing a preconceived notion, then life must be really tough.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I have to go with Scourge on this one... Good example... Does a B13 Sentra look like a B15? No it's 2 generations removed.. and a 95 Altima doesn't look like a 2003.......things change.

So of course the stylings change. 

If Nissan says it's a Skyline than it's a Skyline.... Now the question is... Will they reintroduce the GTR moniker with the G35 look? Stick around and see...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

heres a better example. I own a 3rd gen eclipse GT. Most of the DSM'ers hate the 3rd gen. No turbo no AWD. I see your POST. BUT, it/s not Mitsu's flagship, balls out performance performance monster. I give Nissan credit now for going a deiifernt direction. All I want now is the taillights and a GTR model that can hang with a R34 and I'll be happy. Is that fair to say Scourge ( I'm unignoring you now)?

PS can I ask how old you are Scourge?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

i never bid on the corners bro, don't know what you mean.


I hope you guys are right. Im glad you see the change as good. I completely disagree with you but hey, thats cool.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

There's also one thing you guys are also overlooking. The V35 Skyline was released in Japan at least a year before the G35 was released in the States.

I for one love the coupe.

Fear not though considering the new direction Nissan designers are taking the GTR shuold be a Jaw Dropper.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

We all hope so....


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

*for exitspeed*

Hello, I think scourge is right, I agree with him I am japanese and I live in osaka we have many race and competition we are not to hot for drag. You would think we love a GT-R, they are nice, but I love my FR layout for my R32 if we had race with you have r34 and i race you in my r32 with 450ps. you would lose. It is very different here in japan then a game , I think you have play to much Tokyo exteme racer. 

What ever you say to me negative about japan or cars if you would like to talk back, you will never beat my knowledge for I live here and live the so called Tokyo extreme racer life to you, but it is not tokyo extreme racer life it is just what I do for fun. I guarantee if you try to race in japan you will not succeed unless you have know japan like scourge I say because he knows how japan is here. 

baka mitai.

ja


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

what mods do u have on ur car? which garage tuned ur car?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: for exitspeed*



takeshidRiFTFR said:


> *I think you have play to much Tokyo exteme racer.
> 
> baka mitai.
> 
> ja *


i like how in all of your two post on this board u compare "us" americans to playing to much Tokyo Extreme racer( i thought the game sucked). Maybe your right... all we know about skylines are what the video games tell us.... :bs:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Teps is where my car tune



i didnt mention american put down in my post if you look at again you will find that. I do not think americans do not kno much anything, I have a american friend who comes to visit many times here and he has great knowledge of japan and the race scene, 

I do think you do not know what you talk about, if you would like to test knowledge then continue to speak.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: for exitspeed*



takeshidRiFTFR said:


> *baka mitai.*


So desu ne. Itsumo wakamono wa baka na koto wo hanshiteru.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

It's funny how because he lives in Japan he KNOWS MORE about racing. He doesnt even know if I play video games. Assumptions, no no. I race on a weekely basis over the summer. I dont have a 450hp car but that doesnt matter. I probably race morethan he does. Oh well I'm just a stupid American that doesnt know anything about Skylines. 

Almost everyone forgot about the TOPIC of the post. I don't approve of the new gen Skyline. When they relaese a GTR I'll be a little better, then when they bring back some of the styiling I'll be a lot better.

BTW what does all that mean that you just wrote?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

takeshidRiFTFR im sorry i must have miss read your post
" all american know is GT-R, well try GT-R in japan with your AWD the FR will beat it , for all you people only know our japanese country by Tokyo extreme racer."

and as far as exitspeeds knowledge of how much more he knows about cars......he doesnt know more than anybody. Who the hell buys a 03 spec v then wants to do a SR20DET swap????



exitspeed said:


> *Also the DET engine is a 5 speed, what do I do if i have a 6 speed spev-v? Has anyone done this swap yet?
> 
> I'd rather start with this engine and build off it than add a turbo to my stock engine. *[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

hey cccroaddog...what the hell is ur problem. I dont even own a spec V. It was my buddy's I was refering to. Lets not talk about the Spec V this is a discussion about the skyline.

You know I really hate to say this but almost every post I start on the nissan forums I get flamed if I ask a question or say something thats not right. i dont know everything and neither do any of you guys. I know TONS more stuff about the 3rd gen eclipsethan most of you, because I own one.But I wouldnt expect you guys to know all the first few times you started searching for answers. If any of you guys came on neweclipse.org you would see why its the best forum on the internet by far. And people wouldnt be JAGS if you didnt know every fact about Mitsu.I'm buying a 240 soon and I like to post shit on forums. But almost everyone seems to be dicks if you dont know everything. This really dicourages me from wanting to by a nissan, because I like talking to other Nissan owners, but what the fuck is everyones problem?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

dont trip exitspeed this whole thread has been touch and go... not everyone here is like that. don't let some few influence your decision, nissan enthusiasts in general IMO seem to have a kinship and look out for each other.

on topic, check this out from overboost...

Check it out, there are already some turbocharged 350Zs in Japan, and even though many are still in prototype stages, they still make power figures that look as though they could eclipse their predecessor, the R34 Skyline. So far, this Z has the stock engine with a Mitsubishi TD06-20G turbocharger breathing into it. An HKS F-CON Vpro piggyback computer provides the fuel charge for 350 horsepower.

the article it came from:
http://overboost.com/story.asp?id=1029

the pics about that stuff...
http://overboost.com/picture.asp?a=1029&i=DSC04614.JPG

http://overboost.com/picture.asp?a=1029&i=DSC04611.JPG


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

thanx for getting back to the original topic...


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

ok im not going to say anything towards you i just have a couple of questions then

Which quote is true???

1.


exitspeed said:


> *The engine I can get for just over $2000. Not sure how much the labor would be but I can probably get it cheap, next to nothing).
> 
> P.S. I bought the spec -v cause i didnt want to buy the GXE and be a cheap ass! *


2.


exitspeed said:


> *hey cccroaddog...what the hell is ur problem. I dont even own a spec V. It was my buddy's I was refering to.*


And to answer your question...my problem is when people come on a forum and dont tell the truth makes me question if they are making it up or telling the truth about anything. Which makes anything other than cosmetic remarks about any skyline crap.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

now back to the skylines i found these numbers to be very impressive. 

1st HKS Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 7.671 181.98 mph HKS GT3540R (x2) 

2nd Avance Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.119 171 mph MHI TD06-25G (x2) 

3rd Target Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.331 169 mph HKS GT-3037S (x2) 

4th Garage Saurus Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.355 n/a HKS GT-3040 (x2) 

5th A'PEXi Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.357 n/a IHI RX6B-TCW77LS (x2) 

6th Tomei Japan Nissan Skyline R34 GTR 8.503 n/a IHI RX6B-TCW77LS (x2) 

7th Bee Racing Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.602 n/a HKS GT2835R (x2) 

8th RS Feast Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.667 n/a HKS GT3240 (x2) 

Thank you Mario for this information on your site 
http://www.exvitermini.com/records.html

but i think they all are Twin Turbos

all skylines are great machines!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Thats fine. My buddy was right next to me when I posted that. He wasnt a member at the time. He's a member over at a B16 sentra site. Sorry for any missunderstanding. I own a 2000 eclipse GT. Thanx for all the possitive marks. You seem like a great guy.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i think u meant b15sentra.net


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i thought the g35 is a 350z like the murano is like the infinti version fx<?>

g35 doesnt look like a skyline doesnt ride like a skyline it isnt a skyline until nissan says so , so if nissan decides to name the micra a skyline then its the new skyline.
so all i hear is ppl arguing over bs that doesnt exist.
geez


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

uh..did you read any of this discussion? The G35 is the Skyline in Japan...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

yea ccroadogg thats what i meant. BTW he really likes his car. He had just gotten it that week and we we're just seeing what options he had as far as an engine swap goes. Now we know. "And knowing is half the battle"


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey blueboost, if you read about half way down that article it shows a R34 with a VQ35 V6 engine swap putting out 570hp! Thats pretty cool. Every day I guess I feeal a little better about the change.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

exitspeed said:


> *yea ccroadogg thats what i meant. BTW he really likes his car. He had just gotten it that week and we we're just seeing what options he had as far as an engine swap goes. Now we know. "And knowing is half the battle" *


im sorry but i have to ask you this.....why buy an 03 Spec that has under 500 (im guessing) and do a swap???? thats like buying a 350z and doing a 300z twin turbo swap...

and to keep up on the subject of skylines i found a good page thats takes all the skylines and gives you stats. FYI just because its 4WD drive doesnt mean its faster than RWD 

http://www.japanperformancedirect.com.au/nissan_skyline.htm


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

Is that right? The R34 FGTR is RWD? I thought it was AWD.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

Oh and for the Spec V. We were just curious. He just got the car and we were juts trying to find out what was possible, not necesserily probable.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah I saw that too exitspeed, thats pretty cool. I swear tuners been doing more swapping lately than swingers in a nudest colony LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

lets end this stupid thread with this thought (besides scourge who i like for making fun of morono) YOU ALL SUCK. [email protected] little jap boy telling us he knows more, and something about japs being able to race better..... now curse my horrible memory but who was that american racer who went over to japan raced in the little jap boys car and crushed the track record..... lol hmmm curious. to the other dud, if you don't like the tail lights on the G35 sports coupe i think you need to shove your stupid WRONG opinion up your pie hole. to everyone else i own you. the sooner you come to the realization that you suck the sooner we can stop this lame thread. lol @ all of you. keep cool, later
dan


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

I love people who think that OTHER people OPIONS are wrong. Ur a dumb ass.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Oh and obviosly this was something people wanted to discuss its on the fifth page for crying loud.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

That kid needs to stop talking, his comments are IGNORENT, at best. He has no real knowledge, he just likes to put other people down. People like him should be banned from the forums *winks at admin* Its like he just has no time on his hands, he was telling the kid that wanted to do the strait six engine swap, to put a strait 8 in there? Where in the f*ck is he going with this? then at the end of every post, its stay cool, later man??? URA DUMBASS.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I'd love to chew the guy especially when he posts ish like



> to everyone else i own you


(bitch I own your backwoods ass mom) 

 

but I value my membership here way too much to say anything negative to a fellow forum member 

stay cool


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

so how bout that skyline?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

exitspeed said:


> *so how bout that skyline? *


lol


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

LOL


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

howdy...i got my first look at the new skyline in an ad on the back of a japanese magazine back in december, and realized it was the g35. i wasn't crazy about the idea of putting a v6 in a skyline, because they feel and sound very different from inline 6's; the skyline had traditionally used racey inline six engines. however, in the early '80s, the top-end performance package surprisingly wasn't a six but a dohc 2.0 liter turbocharged four. this skyline rs didn't feel or sound like an inline 6, but the red double-donuts most other cars got to see proved it was a skyline

the v35 reminds me of the nissan leopard, which used to be built on the same platform as the skyline and shared its inline six powerplants in 1980. but by 1985, the leopard became a two-door luxury coupe, with the same v6 engine found in the 300zx. this leopard came to america as the infiniti m30, so it is no surprise that the new skyline would also be an infiniti

while sport performance is always in the skyline's soul, grand touring luxury is also always there. when it leans too far to one end or the other, nissan seems to nudge it back in the other direction, like american politics. is it unamerican when one party or the other dominates? nah, the ship always seems to roll back on its keel. hence, the skyline is still a skyline, even if, for the time being, luxury seems to be behind the wheel

Lurker Above


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

wow...nicely said.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

thanks, exitspeed. anecdotally, the last time i saw a nissan leopard, it was still rwd but was packing the 4.1 liter v-8 q-ship engine and came only in a four-door sedan...the new one might be the infiniti m45, it fits the m.o.

Lurker Above


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

I like that new m45. Its my favo of the new infinity's.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

exitspeed said:


> *so how bout that skyline? *


we may be hearing that old saying 'God is dead' again.


----------



## Go4Long (Mar 10, 2003)

This goes back a to one page back here...but to the guy that said that the murano and fx35/45 are the same car...sorry...but not so.

At least from what the salesmen at my work are saying(infiniti dealership in calgary...so they could very well be talkin out their collective asses) the Murano is on the altima's platform, while the fx is on the G35/350Z platform, the FX45 runs zero to 60 in a mere tenth of a second off the pace of the 350Z which for some reason runs the same zero to 60 test a tenth slower than the G35 coupe...you figure that one out...meh

as for comparisons between G35 and Skyline's, I don't know any of the lore of skyline history and all that jazz, all I know of it is what I have seen on Gran Turismo games. So I can't really comment on the history, but I remember reading back before the G35 showed up that nissan would release a vehicle based loosely on the skyline in the US market under an infinity badge class. Is the G35 the car that they were speaking of? and if that's the case, wouldn't it make more sense to say that the whole G35/skyline comparison is more of just another case of us getting a dumbed down version of a JDM car, as opposed to japan getting one of our cars, which we all know would never happen. 

Just my 0.02(candian, so really it's a worthless opinion)


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

Go4Long said:


> *as for comparisons between G35 and Skyline's, I don't know any of the lore of skyline history and all that jazz, all I know of it is what I have seen on Gran Turismo games. So I can't really comment on the history, but I remember reading back before the G35 showed up that nissan would release a vehicle based loosely on the skyline in the US market under an infinity badge class. Is the G35 the car that they were speaking of? and if that's the case, wouldn't it make more sense to say that the whole G35/skyline comparison is more of just another case of us getting a dumbed down version of a JDM car, as opposed to japan getting one of our cars, which we all know would never happen.*


yep, this be the us-spec skyline we were waiting to see...but not exactly 'dumbed down', as the japan-spec skylines seem to have lost their turbos and have smaller engines than the g35. i knew they were going to have to make some changes for the left-hand-drive market, but geezus...

Lurker Above, i'm surprised no one has said 'wall-eyed' about the headlights yet


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*new "V35" skyline*

i, too, had a problem with the new skyline retooling. it harkens too much to the altima. everything nissan does now must look like the altima. the maxima, the G35, the z car - all is a variant of the altima shape. why? well, it sells. and who cares. nissan is doing what it is doing. to please american buyers, the altima began replacing the maxima as the "flagship." the body style just hit with the public. and the traditional looking roofline style of the previous maximas, skylines, etc. began to fade from consumer interest. for me, it is "whatever." it is very pedestrian, if you ask me. but scourge makes a good case: skylines have been around far longer than the GT-R versions. and, yes, the body shape of the G35 differs greatly from the prior shapes, perhaps for the worse, but it is nonetheless the current offering. it is what it is. the G35 coupe, is for me, the best looking version of the altima shape. all the others are fair to partly ugly. a G35 "GT-R" COUPE would, then, look awesome.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

yeah...remember when the altima first came out in the '90s, replacing the squared-off stanza? about the same time, nissan hired j.ferie to redesign their leopard coupe into a four-door sedan, sold as the infiniti j30 here. it's a design ford would have loved, so ovoid, so droopy-ended...sold like hotcakes here in the states, but i don't think it made two years in japan before they promptly replaced it with a more conservatively designed sedan (which we never got). ditto for the altima (called bluebird in japan), the round altima was sold alongside a more conservative version (a rather unique approach...same badge, two different looking cars). whoops, the japanese preferred the conservative. so our altima and their bluebird also parted ways

american buyers used to cadillacs and lincolns with droopy butts seem to love that round style...it hurts my eyes. i predict that the v35 will make its multi-year run in japan, then get back to smarter lines while we will have an evolutionary development of the g35 series which will have nothing to do with jdm skylines after a few short years. motorex has nothing to worry about 

Lurker Above, i wonder how the v35 is selling over there...


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*continuing dialogue about V35, etc.*

i have similar feelings about the running of the course, if you will, of this current trend in roofline/body styling. it seems en vogue now, and, at present, here to stay a while longer. it is an alternative sedan shape to the traditional a, b, c pillar layout of decades past and present. granted, the sporty version of the current altima, the one with the 6 spoke larger wheels (SE?), looks "ok." i hate/detest the aftermarket looking tail lights of the altima, however. the clear corner/euro look, or whatever the f**k you call it - it just looks cheap. were the tail lights normal lensed, and the altima were lowered and with appropriate rims/wheels, it may past my "looker" muster. but only just slightly. the droopy ass end does hurt my eyes, as well. it harkens somewhat to that early '80s caddy biaritz look. just awful. but the alty looks far better than that. 

i, too, feel that once the current chassis gets "old," the V35 will pass into the V36 and then we may see the GT-R re-emerge. i doubt that the GT-R will sit on the current Skyline chassis. but that is just my opinion/outlook. and it may be called "Nissan GT-R" for the american market, as the name "skyline" will not make much sense to most myopic american, non-tuning, tastes. 

yes. motorex will be in business for quite a while: the aging R series GT-Rs may even increase in value, as did the defunct 928S porsche models, as a few more years roll on by. the '89 model R32 will be twenty years old in only 6 short years. parts will be ever harder to find, and ever more expensive. we may even have an edition of "Hemmings Motor News - Import Tuner." -- wow i feel old now.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: continuing dialogue about V35, etc.*



bonzelite said:


> *
> snip
> 
> i, too, feel that once the current chassis gets "old," the V35 will pass into the V36 and then we may see the GT-R re-emerge. i doubt that the GT-R will sit on the current Skyline chassis. but that is just my opinion/outlook. and it may be called "Nissan GT-R" for the american market, as the name "skyline" will not make much sense to most myopic american, non-tuning, tastes.
> ...


I pretty much agree with you there . . . except that I rather doubt that with the large following the Skyline GT-R has acquired in North America, it would be a good idea to brand the new GT-R as a GT-R only. People interested in such a car would already know about the history of the R chassis GT-Rs. This following (for better or worse) is going to get quite a bit larger as soon as the second Fast & Furious movie comes out this summer. And you are probably right as well about the increasing value of the older cars. The value of the R32s especially I expect to go up as soon as they become fifteen years old. Then they will be legal to import without restrictions into both Australia and Canada, and I think this will cause a considerable demand spike.

J


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*great dialogue*

hmm. yes. we see mostly eye-to-eye on this. when the porsche 928S hit about the 15 yr old mark, there was this demand spike for that car. the value went up and the car became "scarce" all over again. i was going to buy one of those, so i researched it quite far. ultimately, however, the 928 proved to to be a constant repair headache. the car is not very reliable. or, rather, it demands constant maintenance. more than was worth supporting, ie, it is just a damn car. 

but the skyline seems more solid, less maintenance-heavy of a car. plus it is a skyline - a superior car to the porsche 928. 

my question is this: does the skyline really have that much of a follwing in the states? for people like you and i who have a hardcore vested interest in it, perhaps obssession for it, it may seem that way. but i think that the general american car-buying public still have no idea what a skyline is. and i do not think that they (the consumer base in america) would identify with the name. but they would immediately know "nissan." perhaps i am guilty in this case of assuming that the consumer is "stupid." 

for example, why is Cefiro used in japan, but in USDM it is Maxima? i think the lexus SC400 in japan is called the "Soarer" or something like that. if my memory serves me, the Infiniti Q45 is the "President." there is no Lexus or Infiniti nameplate in Japan. it is only Toyota and Nissan. but the american market consumer needs a special name for those cars so they feel special (i guess). as with Skyline, maybe that name would be a hit in america. maybe it would register. now that i think this through as i type this, being that nissan has set up the american market to accept "Infiniti" as an identity, the GT-R would more than likely be under that moniker. and it would be touted as a luxury/performance car like a mercedes or BMW. but really, i dunno. or it may be along side or disguised as the future offering of the 350Z, under the nissan name. i do know that huge focus group campaigns and huge money is spent on researching the effectiveness of names. and it is surprising to see how often people just do not "get it."

also, "fast and the furious," despite the exposure it gives to cars, is a niche/cult film. it is huge and popular but only with a "huge" niche of fans. mr. joe public/punchcard never saw it. nor will mr. john doe/joe public/joe puchcard care for the sequel, especially since vin diesel will not be drawing mr./ms. punchcard this time - even less reason for ms.joe punchcard to care about it.


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

> Thats fine. My buddy was right next to me when I posted that. He wasnt a member at the time. He's a member over at a B16 sentra site. Sorry for any missunderstanding. I own a 2000 eclipse GT.


  Man. Did you see that Mitsu commercial with the chick doing the 'rave' thing with her hands and want to buy that car? Or did you just get suckered into buying it?

You say you race your car like every weekend? Is that on the street against LS integras and DX civics or did you mean at the track or roadcourse? Cause from reading your posts.. you are starting to sound like you are full of "issssh". But that is just my opinion, an like assholes. Everyone has one.  

As for the whole Skyline thing. America has this ghey thing they like to do where they change the name so it sounds "kool" and in. An they make some cars the luxury model cause it has more power than the XXXXX normal brand sports car. An they want to keep the sales up for the XXXXX brand car. (example the 350Z) So they take that same brand name but different car that has more power than the EX: 350Z and make it the luxury model car.

When they were designing the new Skyline models. They made an announcement a LONG ASS time ago. That they would bring the Skylines over to America but they would be dubbed into the Infiniti class of cars. Thus. The G35 coupe and sedan.. are both SKYLINES. An even though the GTR (aka R35) is not out yet. They were still going to produce it. Nissan said. We will keep our fans happy and keep the won't dissappoint them. The latest Skyline will be our best yet. 

This is going to be THEE Baddest fucking car out there. Trust.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

hey, IMO if it has two turbos and ATTESSA all-wheel-drive (as i'm sure it will once the GT-R comes out) it qualifies for 'skyline' status to me. the styling may be different, but that's what happens. one of the R32-34's shortcomings was in the aerodynamics department. if they can get equal or better structural rigidity in a more aerodynamic package...GOOD! and while the RBseries engine was great in every respect, its also 14 years old. they said when it was released that they used the 3.5L V6 because (obviously) the extra .9L will signifigantly reduce the amount of stress put on the engine to get whatever power level your looking for, ultimately allowing it to make more power once they get around to making huge power. the second reason they used a V6 instead of an inline 6 was to lower the polar moment of inertia. if you don't know, that means to move as much weight as possible towards the middle of the car so that it will be easier to start, stop and control at-the-limit turning. i've seen numerous places where they've replaced the RB26DETT with the new VQ35, such as the JCTC R34. this is THE epitome of motorsports in japan. do you really think they're going to replace the stock engine with an inferior one? pesonally, i think its great that the skyline/G35and 350Z are all on the same chassis and have the same (base) engine. that just means that when the GT-R does come out you will be able to swap those parts onto the US versions of the cars.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

ch-ch-ch-changes.....


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

i look forward to the new GTR whenever it ever appears. i doubt it will be soon. but i like the V35 coupe. very nice. so if the GTR is a modified version of that coupe chassis, then it will be awesome anyway. nissan is not going to make the GTR a stupid car. it never has. and it will not start to do that. and we must remember that most skylines are not GTRs. the GTR is not common to skyline. it just gets the most attention.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

bizzy b said:


> *hey, IMO if it has two turbos and ATTESSA all-wheel-drive (as i'm sure it will once the GT-R comes out) it qualifies for 'skyline' status to me. the styling may be different, but that's what happens. one of the R32-34's shortcomings was in the aerodynamics department. if they can get equal or better structural rigidity in a more aerodynamic package...GOOD! and while the RBseries engine was great in every respect, its also 14 years old. they said when it was released that they used the 3.5L V6 because (obviously) the extra .9L will signifigantly reduce the amount of stress put on the engine to get whatever power level your looking for, ultimately allowing it to make more power once they get around to making huge power. the second reason they used a V6 instead of an inline 6 was to lower the polar moment of inertia. if you don't know, that means to move as much weight as possible towards the middle of the car so that it will be easier to start, stop and control at-the-limit turning. i've seen numerous places where they've replaced the RB26DETT with the new VQ35, such as the JCTC R34. this is THE epitome of motorsports in japan. do you really think they're going to replace the stock engine with an inferior one? pesonally, i think its great that the skyline/G35and 350Z are all on the same chassis and have the same (base) engine. that just means that when the GT-R does come out you will be able to swap those parts onto the US versions of the cars. *


You can quote me on this one, although it will be a while before it goes into full production.

Nissan released pictures of the R35 that look almost the same as the sketches you've all seen and a photo of the engine compartment, the engine looks just like the one in in the G35 but on top of the big plasic cover it says, 3.2liter Turbo(my guess is that they lowered the displacement and compression to accomodate for the boost) It will be available in GTR form with AWD. You can currently buy the G35 sedan, A.K.A. Nissan Skyline in Japan, with AWD but it's powered by the VQ35. It's labeled Skyline GT FOUR.

exitspeed quote: _"calling the G35 a skyline is JUST PLAIN WRONG! I cant even begin to give you the reasons. *Its like ur about to have sex with a fine a$$ girl and you pull down her panties and she has a d**k!* PLZ tell me WHY!!_

i just like the part about having sex with fine ass girls cause thats my favorite thing to do with my spare time


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

if you say it is "R35" then you are implying that it has the RB series engine. currently, there is no such thing as "R35." only V35 Skyline.


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

bonzelite said:


> *if you say it is "R35" then you are implying that it has the RB series engine. currently, there is no such thing as "R35." only V35 Skyline. *


Why has this misconception not been cleared up yet?

The "R" in R34, R33, etc has nothing to do with the engine. 

Just as all S13s, S12s, S110s were not powered by by SR20DETs, not all Skylines were powered by an RB series engine. And conversely, not all cars powered by an RB engine were Skylines.


Now with that out of the way, let me address the rest of the ignorance in this thread. 

First, the G35 is called the Skyline because it is a Skyline. Not every Skyline was a twin turbo, AWD, beast. The lowest trim level of the R34 was slower than the current Altima and had an interior to match. Not a great car at all. So the G35 is a definite improvement. And aside from straight line performance, it has been proven that the current G35/Skyline outhandles all Skylines except the previous 3 generations of GT-R. 

Secondly, for what is supposed to be a forum of car enthusiasts (Nissan enthusiasts at that), these comments are pretty disappointing. As a wise man once said, "It is better to keep quiet and let people think you are stupid than to open your mouth and confirm their beliefs." Seriously, go read some serious resources on Skyline history (Import Goober and Stupid Street dont count) and educate yourselves.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I know that not a lot of people are happy to hear that the G35 is the next skyline. Even though this new model doesn't have the fire-breathing RB engine in it, or the AWD system, or HICAS, it does sorta follow the skyline theme.

Nissan has used the skyline to test out new designs and technologies. For example, we know that the R34 wasn't known for its super slippery design (Sport Compact Car called it a "ballistic refrigerator") but the new one can have a Cd as low as .26 (or was it .25?). Instead of having the proven RB series, it has the now world renowned VQ35. Sure, there aren't a ton of parts available like there was for the previous skylines, but this gives parts manufacturers a chance to get creative again. I'd love (and hope) to see someone give the new model a chance to prove itself on the racetrack like its predecessors had. (I know that some are racing with the 350Z, but i want to see the sedan and coupe G35)


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hear! hear! R _definitely_ does NOT mean RB! And all these new cars, though not living up to most of our standards of "Nismo-cool", are getting Nissan back on its feet amd in the green. Without them, no Nissan, and no POSSIBLE future Rs!!!

seems to me that Nissan, already having taken the turbo, turbo and MORE turbo route to its logical extremes in the RB and SR series of engines, is giving thought to further development of the NA aspect of its engines... Though the VQ35 is nowhere near as torquey as the good old RB26, it still represents a big step forward for a company that formerly relied on tons of boost for its power...

but yah, I'm a sentimentalist, like most people here, and would dearly love to see a future iteration of the RB series in the GT-R when it finally comes out...

_here's to hoping..._


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

If you look at the front suspension of the 350Z and the and G35, you will see that it is capable of running AWD. The FX45 already uses a form of the ATTESSA, but not HICAS (as far as I know). Most likely, nissan is waiting for the baby of the import/automotive world (the 350) to slow on sales in the next few years (there are already several twin turbo charged 3.5's in japan running promotional and test runs in the JGTC, while a varient of this engine was campaigned in a pair of R34 GT-R's after the R34 was shut off for production. This only implies that Nissan plans on making a higher performance model (planning prior even to the release of the G35/350Z) such as the GT-R with the already available chassis and AWD technology. This would most likely appear in two to three years, with its badge still being up in the air (its too much of an icon to be an infiniti...I would assume for recognition standpoint it'd be a nissan badge gracing the front). Just giving it time, not getting pissed off at each other over something we cannot control, and realizing that the engine in your altima is the same as in the Skyline is hopefully enough to keep you satiated awhile. Besides, most of us cannot afford even a new 350Z, let alone anything like the skyline (a GT-R variant, of course)...we just like having the option available, ha! Give it time, save your pennies, maybe you can get one...or just uy a 350Z, do as Top Secret did, and build yourself a 500whp Porsche killer.

Peace out, and remember...we are all here for the love of the cars Nissan makes, not to dis one another (regardless of age) nor to get angry about the company we buy from. Just be happy we even have a place like this to talk in the first place.

Laters


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Cougs said:


> *Peace out, and remember...we are all here for the love of the cars Nissan makes, not to dis one another (regardless of age) nor to get angry about the company we buy from. Just be happy we even have a place like this to talk in the first place.
> 
> Laters *


Wise words.

J


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The G35 is a Skyline.....

It was released in Japan as a Skyline before it was re-badged as an Infiniti and brought to N. America as the G35.

check out some of these classic Skylines.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I didn't get to read through most of this thread, but I'll say it if it hasn't been said already. Nissan (or more precisely, Carlos Ghosn) plans to release the Skyline GT-R in the USA quite soon. This GT-R will be the G35 that we all know of, with a normally aspirated 4.5L V-8 powerplant. At least we will have something called a Skyline from Nissan if nothing at all. 

Remember, Renault makes the decisions for Nissan, so whatever they say goes. There's nothing you and I can do about it. Let's just get all the info straight instead of fighting over what should have come and what shouldn't have. BTW, nice pics, 1CLNB14.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

thank you 
im getting a g35


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

The G35 has the 3.5 V6. The car that will come as the GT-R to the USA will come with the 4.5 V-8, although it was unclear whether will share the same body as the G35, or what is already called the Skyline in Japan. Thats what Ghosn said in his interview to some reporter which was printed on the Plain Dealer newspaper in Cleveland, Ohio. Just making it clearer.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

A V8 skyline! whoo hoo! I can then put a sticker on my G35 "V8 Street Machines: Only Milk and Juice come in 2L" 

Haha LOL!

On a serious note, for desgine reasons, a move to a V6/V8 engine is probably a good move, as the counter torque forces are less as compared to the old strait 6 power plants. The V6/V8's should have diffrent engine mounts (but here is hopeing!) as compared to the old Skylines -- Damm no more massive power upgrades for us "Nizmodore" Owners....A VL with a full V35 Drivetrain would belt along assuming it has the same wheelbase

Also in a American dominated forum (and countries that don't have many Skylines) it sometimes really gets to me how little you guys know about Skylines....Not having a go but many people think Skyline -- GTR -- RB26DETT -- Kill everything. There are many types of Skyline, not all are good. Also engine histories etc.....as you only seem to like models that are in computer games etc....how many of you have seen a R31 GTS-R? I bet if the R31 (I know its in there but you can buy it and it a crap version from what I've been told) was in GT you would drool over it just as much as you drool over the R32,33,34 -- I know its sounds like I'm generalising....but its very hard not too.

We had Skylines that were built in Australia (R31) where Nissan marketed them as a daily driver for everyman and his dog, and our import restrictions are very lax and we also have the advantage of driving on the "correct" side of the road  (lol j/k) so we don't have to convert the driving seating. I mean my Family had a R31 Stationwagon Skyine as a Daily driver!! I can go to the Wreckers and see every version of the Skyline from the last 30 years there.........

Also if you think that the Skylines performance is all conquoring in Drags and hill racing, your mistaken. (Well I love it for all the goodies I can transplant into my car without mods....  ) At least where I am, the Skylines main competition is the later models of the Commodore, which compared to a Stock GTS-T (RB25DET, NOT RB20DET), you can't seperate the performance with a piece of cigerette paper (eg Exact same power to weight ratio) I think this is great coz its breathed new life into the streets down here.....also thow into the mix that you have a Hybrid car that takes bits from both these cars (Its a way earlier Commodore and any RB Engines you want...drops in with no Mods at all) then you can see why I love it....

I can only really speak for the Australian history of the Skyline (so please dont start your reply with "In Japan" or "in the states"), and the history of RB engines getting sent to "another" (Hint Hint: My car) manufacturer which isn't owned by Nissan for them to produce a car, that when released killed the Skylines in Sales as a daily driver and on the race track. After that Nissan decided (from our view) Only to import (GTR's were sold here through Nissan, Complied brand new) 2 Door versions of the Skyline (After the R31 no more 4 doors....but I know they exist....I've seen a few driving around...R33 4 Door) which in turned killed that "other manufacturer" on the Racetrack. I think Nissan made a mistake here....this is a Australian history....remeber that

I think the G35 is a step in the right direction....back to where the Skyline came from, a Family car with great performance......sorry guys! Making it 2 door only put it out of reach for Normal people.....I'm not at all sad to see the R33/R34 Styling go..... 

Anyway if Nissan wanted to "spruce up" the RB Engine range why dont they add DOHC, twin turbos, and all the other engine advantages from the last few years to the RB30? You can "build" a RB30DETT using a RB30E and parts from a RB26DETT....and those engines fly...oh yes. You also have to remember that the RB is a VERY VERY VERY old block design....its based on the old Datsun L28, the same engine as in the old Nissan 280Z....I think a new engine is due.

Also there has been some great informative posts in this thread...keep it up! Also nice to know that there are some people who can speak reason. Also Scrouge nice to know someone else who knows a bit of real history....thanks. I also agree that the Skyline as got such a following in the states coz it was never imported/built there.....


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

A lot of our want for the skyline is the fact that we can't have it. We here in the states get frustrated with a lot thar we don't get like almera, primera, SR20DET, the VVL engines and the designs differences between JDM and USDM. I do appreciate the informative posts on this thread this is an excellent thread. I don't mind them changing things up things change. If they stayed the same they would never be attainable here. It's nice to know that we have a Skyline here sort of. But yes a lot of our desire for many things not just Skylines come from the fact that we don't get everything here and this just isn't from Nissan it happens with everyone. Subaru finally brought the WRX and now the WRX STi and Mitsu brought the EVO. Hopefully manufacturers start giving the states more options. That or our freaking import laws change and we can import shit and make things smog legal. I envy other countries for that reason it almost seemed like nissan sent all their cool shit their instead of here, either that or the majority here were retards and wouldn't go for the cool shit only us select few on theses niche sites.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

actually, a skyline i would like to own is the GT2000... that's a pretty one. 

I think the evocative image that the R32s, 33s and 34s have for most people is not merely because of their "videogame-cult" status, but because they are so rare outside of a select few markets. For example, in my country, where importation law makes anything bigger than a 2-liter sedan or a 3.5 liter truck unconscionably expensive, I've seen lots of porsches, ferraris, corvettes, M3s and evos, but i can count the number of Skylines I've seen on _one hand_. Of course, I've only seen ONE NSX, but that's another story.

I do agree that the obsession and the "skyline or nothing" attitude is *ridiculous*, but, sadly, thanks to the non-export status of the skyline prior to the G35, these are *RARE* cars anywhere else... NOT JUST THE US... America is actually lucky enough to be swimming in its own muscle cars, although most of them can't hold a candle to the skyline's track ability...(see this video... cooool) ...not saying it's the best, but it's pretty good... A lot of other countries also don't get better looking/performing Nissan models. At least America has the SE-R and the 240sx (and now the Z)... we should be so lucky.

You aussies are lucky, since you actually share the RHD orientation with japan, and seem to be swimming in skylines... not to mention commodores, falcons, and other cool go-faster stuff that nobody else has. But then, it's always just a _matter of perspective... we want what we can't have..._


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

So, I guess the new Skyline will be known as the Infinity Skyline instead of Nissan Skyline from now on?

When the G35 GT-R comes out, it will be 4 wheel drive right?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

True True, we actually build evos down here, and have no trouble getting WRX's (Everyman and his dog seems to have one). 

Just as a scale of how many Skylines there are down here, I drove into town this morning (11km drive), and saw at least 30-40 odd Skylines of all types including 5 GTR's (well they were for sale in a car yard....hehe). Also at least a Dozen Supras and a few NSX's.......

Also your point about most muscle cars not holding a Candle to the skyline track ability, is due to the technology lead the Skyline has. Its like comparing a Jet fighter to a WW2 Aircraft......not good. Anyway when people think muscle, they think old classic muscle, not the new stuff. While I am on the Skyline side of the fence (cool bits for me car!) the performance of the "normal" Skylines is not that staggering. Compare one of the later V8 Commodores (VX or 1999) vs a R33 GTS-T and performance in all aspects is very very close (handeling as well.....I tell you I didnt belive it untill someone showed me). Both cars have exactly the same power to weight ratio <i>at the rear wheels</i> and handle exactly the same......


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Yeah, the Skyline guys like to look down on the Holden guys, but when evo magazine (uk) tested an HSV GTS they rated it very highly - in fact they considered it a credible alternative to a BMW M5, although the build quality was obviously not quite as good.

J


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yes they do, and then there is a (small) group of us that have hybrid cars created from both sides  .....my particular engine is lifted from a R31 GTS....Better flowing head again, better cams and a (wierd compared to normal RB30's) ECCS computer

Currently I'm looking to cut up a R33 GTS-T for its engine (RB25DET) and a R32 GTR for its gearbox (The GTR gearbox is very steep at a cost of $6000.......and I also like my Nissian Automatic gearbox with its Hi-stall Converter and very very tall overdrive  So this is a hard decision)......However I'm waiting for the hows of dismay on the forum from people who dislike me cutting up late model Skylines....lol


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

_Arroooooooooghhhh!!!!_

Cut away, man! I think the heart of the Skyline appeal is the unlimited modding you can do with them... and as long as it's a skyline heart and a skyline body, I don't think anyone will complain...

Now, a Holden... that's one thing that would drop my socks even faster than a Porsche... but mostly because i may never see one.... ever. And that's *sad*. 

*EDIT*

oops... just re-read where you said you were swapping between different makes... hmmh... that always seems to piss some people off, but for the life of me, i could never figure out why... I mean, we swap toyota and honda engines into everything else here... and it seems to me like... if it's more convenient, and it can be done, and you have *fun* doing it... why not?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

These Holdens came out with Skyline engines (RB30E, RB20E) from Day 1....the main bonus is that they will take most skylines parts without any mods at all  All engines gearboxes etc......in a body that weighs less 

Yes the fun factor and the fact its a Australian made body.......The loathing of the pure bred holden people and the pure Skylines people is just a bonus  lol


----------

